# Free Safety Harness's



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Last year I gave away free safety harness that people donated, I have 2 of my own in the box now, anybody wants to donate just bring them by the shop. Anybody need one just come and pick one up. We don't need any injury or deaths this year for not using a Safety Harness. Please think and practice above all SAFETY.:thumbup:​


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to start using the Safety Harness System how can I go about getting my hands on one? Thanks Again


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Go pick one up from Kenny or if you are near Crestview shoot me a PM and I have a couple.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in pace but come through crestview on a daily basis. Im not sure who Kenny is or where hes located but either one I can do, or whatever is convieant for you guys. Thanks Again


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

20Inches said:


> I live in pace but come through crestview on a daily basis. Im not sure who Kenny is or where hes located but either one I can do, or whatever is convieant for you guys. Thanks Again


Look right above your first post.


----------



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Splitine Ill give Kenny a shout


----------



## D_Shane (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone have one in the Niceville or Fort Walton area?


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

*Harness need if available*

There is a younger guy (21) that started hunting with us some and uses a climber, says the old "*I don't ever wear one*".....But I have convinced him otherwise, if anyone on the westside of Pensacola, or in Pensacola has one I could get this afternoon/evening it would be MUCH appreciated :thumbsup: Thanks !

Edit: Even if it is just to borrow for the morning hunt til I can come up with one, I will bring it back tomorrow noon


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Kenny, do you have any harnesses and are yall open tomorrow?

I guess I will let him use mine, I am going to sit in a ladder...I always use it there but it is pretty secure and we reinforced so I done worse painting houses :whistling:


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Normally i wouldn't post up my errors but this one is worth it:


Damn, I got very lucky today...And a warning to any other idiots like me who may feel a ladder is "safer"and let down your guard and not wear a harness in a ladder, after all we don't strap in to climb the ladders around the house so I always just strap in once I reach the top of ladder (I DO ALWAYS HARNESS IN LADDER..)I now feel quite the opposite about ladders, in a climber you are attached going all the way up so,u arent falling..especially with a nice harness safety system....

Anyways after posting the above 2 posts looking for a harness, I just let him use mine..Now I never use the harness climbing the ladder, but always tie in when I reach the top. Well I get in at 5 a.m, to a humid,wet, slippy ladder I climb up to the top and start to get my bag set/gun hung(yes I climbed with it strapped to me:thumbdown so I can be seated and realize I do not have my jacket, hit the mag-lite and see it there on ground so I start to climb down, get 3 or 4 rungs down and somehow lose it and slip, not quite sure how but for some reason I thought I was much lower than I was to the ground, I knew this because as I fell, I had enough time to realize I was falling, hit the ground hard from about 10 feet up on my left side, first time I ever "saw stars"...Not to bad off yet but we wqill see tomorrow,,sore in 5-6 places and breathing was tough at first but normal now..

Anyway yall be safe


----------



## BOUDREAUX (Jan 25, 2011)

Mr. Kenny, 
good morning sir , new to the forum & saw that there are free harnesses available, are there anymore left? If so can i come get a couple ? 

Thanks, 
boudreaux


----------



## ABOLT2 (Jul 4, 2011)

Guys if you are a family man and have kids ....you owe to them to come home safe and if you dont have a family that depends on you then you owe to yourself.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump, it's on again, my 3 year doing this​


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump y'all, bow season soon


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I use a climber myself and was in a hurry climbing a pine early one morning and didn't lock my feet in with the back straps and of course the bottom slid off my feet and down the tree. I would "never" go up without one but if i did that morning i would've been in big trouble.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

TailRazor said:


> I use a climber myself and was in a hurry climbing a pine early one morning and didn't lock my feet in with the back straps and of course the bottom slid off my feet and down the tree. I would "never" go up without one but if i did that morning i would've been in big trouble.


 i always tie my top and bottem climbers together i dropped mine a couple of times and it was nice to be able to retrieve the bottem and not have to sit 4 hrs like my brother did when he dropped his and it wasnt tied .:no:


----------



## Crashcrew (Apr 15, 2012)

I know two different guys who have fallen that werent wearing safety gear one broke his back and hasnt been able to go back to work and support his family. Another gentlmen fell and broke his neck he passed away and left a wife and two small boys. Always Wear a harness.


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is anyone giving/donating the safety harnesses out this year?


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I live in fort walton and have a few if someone over this way needs one.


----------



## Buck_ Hunter (Feb 14, 2012)

does anyone haveone near the pace area??


----------



## Fishin Nole (Apr 5, 2008)

Kenny - I'm going to mail a harness to you at the marina address for your free box. Hope that's ok. I've purchased a few stands this year and most all come with a free harness and I hate to just throw them away when they could save a life.


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

I really need a new one anyone out around pensacola have and extra?


----------

